# my messed up life



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

here is all the dudes and dudets that i hang with

they are a little weird, mainly druggies and goths but henry is like a preppy druggie which i dont know is possible. hes cool though, he is not stuck up just dresses real nice and dosnt cuss, but he is cool









here is older katy (there is 4 katies on my bus)


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

other katie


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

here is henry after he called katie a whore :laugh:


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

here is sarah (left) and emily (right)


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

oh sarah and emily are in 7th grade but they are cool

here is ericka and the other kid i dont know, funny he dosnt seem to enjoy ericka there


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

Where's you??

And whoa Henry looks straight out of "Willy Wonka" no offense man...


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

crazyklown89 said:


> Where's you??
> 
> And whoa Henry looks straight out of "Will Wonka" no offense man...


 i know

that electric blue turtle neck dosnt help ether :laugh:

i am not there but trust me, you will see a pic of me soon, next weekend proboly when i go paintballing, you will see about 13 other friends and also the other paitball team


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

that bus looks kinda short :laugh:


----------



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

mr.freez said:


> that bus looks kinda short :laugh:


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

winkyee said:


> mr.freez said:
> 
> 
> > that bus looks kinda short :laugh:


 i always thought of this

a sports car can only pick up 1 chick max, a school bus can hold 46 chcics 2 to a seat and 69 chcicks if it was a threesome to a seat


----------



## LaZy (Jun 17, 2003)

L o L ahahahahah funny pixs


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

Your 15 and you still ride the bus? Get a car man.


----------



## HighOctane (Jan 2, 2003)

I always wondered how you have so many posts. Now I know.







:beer:


----------



## IDONTKARE47 (Jan 5, 2004)

HighOctane said:


> I always wondered how you have so many posts. Now I know.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 yea cause he dosen't go anywhere :nod:


----------



## Kory (Jun 5, 2003)

mr.freez said:


> that bus looks kinda short :laugh:


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

so were are you at lou..??? and who sits next to you...


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

sweet lu said:


> a sports car can only pick up 1 chick max, a school bus can hold 46 chcics 2 to a seat and 69 chcicks if it was a threesome to a seat


 LOOK AT WHAT YOU ALL DID TO LU!!!!! YOU TURNED HIM INTO A HORMONE-RAGIN PIMP!!!!!!!

.....geez, what next? Sweet Lu's traveling bar and strib club ala bus?


----------



## caazi (Jul 28, 2003)

Your 15, and you are hanging out with 7th graders? Aren't you a sophmore?


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

caazi said:


> Your 15, and you are hanging out with 7th graders? Aren't you a sophmore?


 i have been held back a year, so i am in 8th grade

i dont drive cause i spent all my money on fish and also i dont like to go anywhere with my parents


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

honestly, to hear you say something like "all my friends are druggies" then to look at the pictures and see how young they are.... is quite disturbing. When you say "druggies", what drugs do they do?


----------



## Kory (Jun 5, 2003)

15 in 8th grade. How does one manage to do that


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

Xenon said:


> honestly, to hear you say something like "all my friends are druggies" then to look at the pictures and see how young they are.... is quite disturbing. When you say "druggies", what drugs do they do?


 when i was tht age it was what ever wass on the table


----------



## cooldudectd (Mar 4, 2004)

I remember when it was cool to be a kid that acted like they had issues.......

Eventually you grow out of it.


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

Xenon said:


> honestly, to hear you say something like "all my friends are druggies" then to look at the pictures and see how young they are.... is quite disturbing. When you say "druggies", what drugs do they do?


 the 7th grade katie abuses her self and burns and cuts and all that, gets high alot off glue and sometimes pot (i usaully supply)

8th grade katy, she really isnt a druggie but she knows her stuff and mainly just hangs out with us and talks about sex

henry wants to do drugs but his parents dont, he is torn between the two. he does do drugs (high, weed, drink) and hangs out and just talks about drugs and stuff. but his parents side of him, he is smart (straight A's, and follows rules)

ericka is just weird and wants to be a druggie but cant comit to things so we just let her be, also she is horny all the time

so the ones that they do are drinking, smoking, and getting high, and also abusing

i still abuse myself with cutting, mainly just to make cool scars though. i feel sorry for the depreesed people who cut them selves just to feel something









i was 14 in 8th grade and now 15 in 8th grade cause i am held back, held back for stealing, drug use, fighting

but pfury has made me better

oh-my other friends that dont ride my bus, the do pot, get high and drink, just the keep safe stuff. nothing dangerouse


----------



## ChosenOne22 (Nov 23, 2003)

haha cool pics man


----------



## losts0ul916 (Nov 19, 2003)

How the f*ck did you manage to stay in school for getting busted for drug use and not get expelled? I wanna know Louis..


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

losts0ul916 said:


> How the f*ck did you manage to stay in school for getting busted for drug use and not get expelled? I wanna know Louis..


 i moved to maryland and went to a new school, i was busted in florida


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

sweet lu said:


> i still abuse myself with cutting, mainly just to make cool scars though. i feel sorry for the depreesed people who cut them selves just to feel something


 have you sought professional help for these issues?


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

Xenon said:


> sweet lu said:
> 
> 
> > i still abuse myself with cutting, mainly just to make cool scars though. i feel sorry for the depreesed people who cut them selves just to feel something
> ...


 nope, i dont do it extensivly, just when i am bored i am like "hey, i wanna cut myself, i know i will make a snake"

it just somehow gets to that. i not really good at it so i just have scars

but the people who need help are the ones who cant do anything but cut themselves and burn themselves. i dont have to cut myself, no need or reason, just something to do


----------



## losts0ul916 (Nov 19, 2003)

The only thing _louis_ needs is a swift kick in the nads.


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

losts0ul916 said:


> The only thing _louis_ needs is a swift kick in the nads.


 you know, i have been shot with a paintball gun 6ft away there, had someone drop kick my nuts on a trampoline, and jump on a trampoline and have my legs split around the bar that holds the springs

gone to the doctor 3 times for each one, i have no feeling left there, but i can still make babies, just dosnt hurt to get hit there


----------



## losts0ul916 (Nov 19, 2003)

sweet lu said:


> losts0ul916 said:
> 
> 
> > The only thing _louis_ needs is a swift kick in the nads.:nod:
> ...


 Either you have no nutts or you were really meant to be a girl at birth and someone upstairs fucked up, so thats why you have that bag on your head.


----------



## wrathofgeo (Aug 23, 2003)

sweet lu said:


> losts0ul916 said:
> 
> 
> > How the f*ck did you manage to stay in school for getting busted for drug use and not get expelled? I wanna know Louis..
> ...


 where in florida?


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

sweet lu said:


> Xenon said:
> 
> 
> > sweet lu said:
> ...


 if your bored just draw on some paper or smething damn man


----------



## khuzhong (Apr 11, 2003)

ahahah.. this is some funny sh*t.


----------



## amanpkeeper (Dec 7, 2003)

sweet lu said:


> Xenon said:
> 
> 
> > sweet lu said:
> ...


 woaw man, your in trouble. You should be like the willy wonka incarnate and listen to your parents. (or your supervisor) Dont cut yourself, its not cool.


----------



## amanpkeeper (Dec 7, 2003)

sweet lu said:


> gone to the doctor 3 times for each one, i have no feeling left there, but i can still make babies, just dosnt hurt to get hit there


 That would suck to have no feeling there. Who cares if you can make babies.


----------



## losts0ul916 (Nov 19, 2003)

amanpkeeper said:


> Who cares if you can make babies.


 One _louis_ is already enough. *NOMORE PLEASE!!!*


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

wrathofgeo said:


> sweet lu said:
> 
> 
> > losts0ul916 said:
> ...


 orlando, busted just for suscpion of drugs, not actually caught with them

why would it suck to have no feeling, i can still have orgasims and pleasure, just if i get hit down there it dosnt hurt (nuts that is)


----------



## rbp3rbp3 (Sep 8, 2003)

dude dont cut yourself. If u want to do something when you bored draw on yourself with permanent marker at least u can wash it off, u cant wash off scars. Some how i have a scar that looks like i cut myself acrossed my wrist that looks like i cut my self and im imbarresed to even let people see. maybe i just see from different a different point of view cuz i think drugs are just retarded. Never done them never will im not a goodie kid. i mean why waste money on killing your self that much sooner just to feel a high for a few hours? also why make it so i produce less sperm??? its retarded i dont even like hanging out with people who do it.


----------



## Honda99_300ex (Apr 18, 2003)

hmmm......

I know where you're coming from Lu, about the cutting thing, except I used to do it when I was depressed or sad.....

I regret it now, all the scars on my arns and sh*t........

I don't do it anymore tho, I mad an agreement with Amy(fallenangel0210) that I won't anymore...

and as far as the smoking pot thing, maybe a little young, I didn't "try" it til' I was 16


----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)




----------



## rbp3rbp3 (Sep 8, 2003)

No im not going to think about smoking weed, screw that man no effense or anything but all the people i see smoking weed or i know that do smoke weed all have crazy problems. I would rather spend my money on better things then weed. like my dirtbike man, there isnt anything that can pull me away from that thing. I would rather be able to offord a dirtbike then, risk having my parents find out i smoke weed or even get locked up


----------



## Honda99_300ex (Apr 18, 2003)

rbp3rbp3 said:


> No im not going to think about smoking weed, screw that man no effense or anything but all the people i see smoking weed or i know that do smoke weed all have crazy problems. I would rather spend my money on better things then weed. like my dirtbike man, there isnt anything that can pull me away from that thing. I would rather be able to offord a dirtbike then, risk having my parents find out i smoke weed or even get locked up


 what kinda bike do you have?

also, how old are you?

I can understand your opinion, and I can also appreciate it, that you can not give in to it.....


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

Honda99_300ex said:


> hmmm......
> 
> I know where you're coming from Lu, about the cutting thing, except I used to do it when I was depressed or sad.....
> 
> ...


 i have done a lot of things at a young age

smoked pot at 13, to much more to list

but i proboly will regret cutting my self ut i just do it out of complete bordem, so do my other friends


----------



## rbp3rbp3 (Sep 8, 2003)

im surprised if u cut yourself your teachers or principle hasnt said anything and if so do your parents no or anything ?


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

sweet lu said:


> Honda99_300ex said:
> 
> 
> > hmmm......
> ...


 get a damn hobby and stop cuttin yer self


----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

just for boredom is way worse I mean most people do it because they are depressed. That doesn't mean you should do it because of this reason. If you want a gf stop doing drugs and cutting yourself and just be yourself . Being yourself doesn't mean cutting or drugs


----------



## DrewBoOty (Nov 23, 2002)

what the hell is going on here.


----------



## Jags (Aug 4, 2003)

lol this thread is funny!......

especailly when u are stoned!


----------



## Xtremek43 (Dec 5, 2003)

..........

god damn white people.....


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

Self mutilation like this should always be taken before a doctor, no matter what the stimulus for such activity is...


----------



## rbp3rbp3 (Sep 8, 2003)

yeah man its not normal at all. im really surprised your parents havent seen any of this and if so they should of got u help


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

sweet lu said:


> Honda99_300ex said:
> 
> 
> > hmmm......
> ...


 Seriousley Lu....from one fat man to another, cutting is for tardfarms....ok?


----------



## amanpkeeper (Dec 7, 2003)

Xenon said:


> Self mutilation like this should always be taken before a doctor, no matter what the stimulus for such activity is...


 No one could have said it better.

I thought my friends and I were crazy around 13 by getting our stomachs pumped and sheet like that. Cutting yourself? And your friends do it to? This must be something new. Ive only heard of a few circumstances, not a group of people doing it. I hope your not getting us all worried by making it sound worse than it is. Think positive. Slice your hobby before your body.


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

Drew said:


> what the hell is going on here.


 yes...


----------



## J_TREAT911 (May 29, 2003)

This is a weird thread! Pictures of 7th and 8th graders and self mutilation?? What is happening to the youth of america??

7th and 8th graders?!?! ...


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

amanpkeeper said:


> I thought my friends and I were crazy around 13 by getting our stomachs pumped and sheet like that. Cutting yourself? And your friends do it to? This must be something new. Ive only heard of a few circumstances, not a group of people doing it. I hope your not getting us all worried by making it sound worse than it is. Think positive. Slice your hobby before your body.


 I have known 2 people very well in my life that have done this. One is doing well after counseling. One is no longer with us.

Those arent good odds in my book Lu.


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

well hang on- the one girl has gone to the doctor before and takes some pills to help it

when she is on the pills she is almost always stoned, but donst abuse herself

now i havnt cut myself in a while because of pfury, i already made a thread on it somewhere

but she runs out of pills she gets stoned and cuts and burns herself

we proboly all should get help, we have but it never works, mainly cause nobody seems comited to help us and just wants money


----------



## InIndiana (Nov 6, 2003)

Shes high while on pills? Conflicting medicine and THC will end up with bad results. I don't know what doctors are like in maryland but I highly doubt they are in it for the money. Most doctors care for their patients..Maybe you won't accept that they care about you and you use that they are in it for the money as a defense mechanism.. Seriously, get some help for you and your friends before one of them ends up in trouble that is irreversible


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

InIndiana said:


> Shes high while on pills? Conflicting medicine and THC will end up with bad results. I don't know what doctors are like in maryland but I highly doubt they are in it for the money. Most doctors care for their patients..Maybe you won't accept that they care about you and you use that they are in it for the money as a defense mechanism.. Seriously, get some help for you and your friends before one of them ends up in trouble that is irreversible


 when she is on the pills she is always seems high, like dizzy and wobbly and cant talk right, but she dosnt abuse herself

the doctors that i have never seem to care, they just stay "he will grow out of it"


----------

